# Help me bond with my pijjj!!!



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

O.k....well, 7 months ago, I rescued a dying fledgling (or adolecent..Im not really sure) pigeon. Bleeding under his wings and on his chest. I figured that in the Canadian winter, a pigeon would die overnight if wet...so I took him. He now is a big, cute, funny, loud, and beautiful bird. The one problem...he hates being handled and bites! I don't think he particularly _dislikes_ me, but still he just doesn't let me get too close without poking his head through the bars and ripping off (o.k. maybe not _ripping_) my and my friends' hands! Don't get me wrong though, I tried to let him go, *AND HE REFUSED!* cheeky bird! So now I have to push him away when feeding him, and its hard to clean the cage with him. *CAN ANYONE GIVE ME BONDING TIPS?!* 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Isn't he cuuuttee!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Very pretty bird you have there.
Some pigeons will bite, they see you as the intruder in their territory, don't take it personal. And also some pigeons don't like to be handled but are ok hanging out with you.
When you clean his cage you can take him out for the time being, or clean his cage when he has his time out.
Talk to him as much as possible and offer treats from your hand, eventually he will tame at least a bit.

Reti


----------



## czarkos (Feb 4, 2010)

feed him out of your hand


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

czarkos said:


> feed him out of your hand


that is what I would do too.. hand feed him.. that way he will look for you and want to land on your shoulder and get fed.. they usually do not like to be held..but they will be ok with perching on you to get a treat. try chopped unsalted peanuts.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

His cage is his territory and he will protect it, so anytime you handle him inside his cage he will be protective of his realestate.

Hand feed him in nuetral terriotry away from his cage, with snack and he will be your best buddy.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

My Maggie absolutely adores me and wants me to pet her constantly, but if I reach into her cage while she's in it ... YOWCH. LOL She pecks me good! His cage is his castle and he doesn't want you invading it. Let him out and let him wander around and explore and give him something to eat to keep him busy while you clean, and I'd bet he comes around to being more affectionate. It takes a while, but pigeons are VERY loyal. And yours is gorgeous!


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

yhanks, he kinda likes me now, and he doesnt fly away from me! right now, hes sitting on my shoulder


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

It's quite an experience when a pigeon decides he loves you. They follow you around like dogs do and want to sit in your lap and hang out. Try stroking his head and the fluffy feathers around his neck. Maggie goes into some kind of a trance like state when I stroke hers. LOL


----------

